

Idle Speculation (on Apple's datacenter) - just_a_someone
http://materialdiscourse.com/blog/2010/10/idle-speculation.html

======
Yaggo
> Unlike Dropbox, though, I expect that Apple would make it work
> transparently. Your home folder is silently, intelligently, and
> automatically synchronized between all your Apple hardware[1].

That's exactly what I've been dreaming of. I currently use Dropbox to sync few
specific folders, and while it works ok, I would like to have _everything_
synced, including my keychain, browsing history, ~/.bash_history etc.

